# John Procter - Laurelbank 1967



## Topov (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of researching my family tree; My Grandfather (John Procter , born in Renfrew, and living at the time in Aberdour with his wife Ruby) was chief Engineer on the Laurelbank in 1967, when unfortunately he died of natural causes on the 19 Sep 67 at Lytteldon (aged 65)... three years before my birth.

I'm basically after any information any one has on him, I have no contact with that side of the family since my parents divorce nearly 20 years ago. So I know almost nothing about him, I got the details of his death from a copy of the extract from the marine register of deaths.

I believe he worked in the merchant navy for all his adult working life, and spent some extended time in Egypt with his family in the 40's, as my uncle and aunt attended a school in Cairo, and my mother was born there in 1948. I also believe his wife managed to spend some time with him on various trips over the years, as my mother and her siblings ended up at boarding school in the UK while my Gran travelled.

many thanks, any info would be fantastic


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

John, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, it's good to have you onboard.
I hope our members are able to provide you with information on your Grandfather's life at sea.

Bruce


----------

